# Fixer Up And Modifier Rally



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I am writing this because I thought about it and it sounds interesting. Paul suggested to have a fixer up and modifier rally where we all meet, discuss what is wrong/right/needing repair/not working, etc, come up with a good plan and get too it and have all up to running OB's perfect when we leave. Okay, I am posting this for him because he cannot type as fast as me.

by the way ladies, does your husband check everyday to see how many times you have posted that day. Not that he is mad at me, but he thinks I need a twelve step program. He reads the forums every night and comments to himself and then occassionally will respond. Oh well.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea Paul. I think Nick (Reverie) mentioned a rally like this about a year ago. We never did get anything going on it. Find a place and lets go for it.

Leon


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, that would be excellent! We could all learn a little more about maintaining our Outbacks instead of paying the dealer to do it all. Save more $$$ for camping.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me! 
Although we are not new to camping and had SOB TT previously, this is our first Outback. We're always open to suggestions.
Heck, no matter how long you've been camping, towing TT's etc....there's always something new or better ways to do things that we can share!

I don't know if DH checks to see what I post or not. I know he reads the boards, but very seldom posts anything.

Juleen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well, the new and improved Outbacks would need some um well, new pretties inside so the wives or significant others could united and go shopping!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I love to shop. Now find me a picture of a pretty lady with shopping bags and not Maxine.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Tool Rally !!


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Count us in!!! I could also suggest Kings Mountain State Park in South Carolina as a great spot. Not because it is close to us







..... but seriously we have been there about a dozen times. Just got back this weekend. I am actually gonna post about it later and just read this post and thought it would be a great spot for a rally. I'll talk of it in another post.

As far as your 12 step program - I enjoy your excitement and posts









Lori


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

lori26 said:


> Count us in!!! I could also suggest Kings Mountain State Park in South Carolina as a great spot. Not because it is close to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would need to be close to a camping world or other well stocked RV supply center.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

There is a Camping World in Spartanburg SC approx. 45 min. south of the park.
There is Tom Johnson Rv Center in Charlotte approx. 35-40 min. north of the park.

Someone actually told me this weekend that they are building a new Camping World on I-485 just outside on the west side of Charlotte. If this is so, then it would only be about 30 min. from the park.

Don't know if that is close enough?

Lori


----------

